# Bees not acting right



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Depending on the style of the hive it may take a for the queen to get going and the hive to become a functioning hive. Personally I do not like to install packages in my observation hive. I much favor installing the package in a full hive give them a month or so to get going and get some frames of stores and brood then transfer frames , bees and queen to the observation hive. I always use a hive that has been kept several miles from the observation location. so the foragers all return to the observation hive. 
I would give then a few more days and see how things go. If I were not satisfied I would go through the hive and make sure there is a queen, she may be between frames doing her job.


----------

